# Metal Gear Movie Announced



## The Big G (Sep 4, 2012)

So if in case you haven't heard at Konami's 25th anniversary party for Metal Gear, they announced that Avi Arad and Columbia Pictures are committed to doing a Metal Gear Solid movie. 

Awesome. 

But how do you pull it off? 

IGN had a nice piece on how to do a good MGS movie and they had some good suggestions. 

The best being that you base the movie off the first MGS game. But I think you might have to trim the roster a bit to give a more cohesive plot. Mei Ling and Natasha Romanenko's characters could have small cameo's or could be edited out completely. Master Miller could stay and it would add to Liquid's plot twist. Vulcan Raven could be cut if need be...same for Psycho Mantis because I don't see how is character could translate well to a movie. 

Sniper Wolf is a must. Femme Fatales make everything better


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 4, 2012)

Michael Fassbender in a Assassin's Creed movie?

Worst fucking choice ever. The guy is just plain shit.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't have high hopes for this movie.

Raven and Mantis can't translate easily to film. And IGN thinking that Sean Connery should play Ocelot when Big Boss is modeled on him is enough for me to discount their opinions.

I don't think this is a good idea. A game like MGS being squeezed into two or even three hours is going to have a hell of a time being satisfactory. Especially if they plan on doing the sequels. A TV series maybe, but not this, though the games will probably still be far superior anyway.

Ugh. Just makes me want to play the games instead and cradle my nostalgia.


----------



## The Big G (Sep 4, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> Michael Fassbender in a Assassin's Creed movie?
> 
> Worst fucking choice ever. The guy is just plain shit.



Fassbender is dope yo



masamune1 said:


> I don't have high hopes for this movie.
> 
> Raven and Mantis can't translate easily to film. And IGN thinking that Sean Connery should play Ocelot when Big Boss is modeled on him is enough for me to discount their opinions.
> 
> ...



If he was several years younger Sean Bean would have been a perfect Liquid Snake IMO

But yeah Sean Connery as Ocelot...no


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 4, 2012)

Well, it could be a coincidence, but MGS came about just a couple of years after GoldenEye and was probably started shortly after that came out, and Solid and Liquid always vaguely reminded me of Sean Bean's character and dynamic with Bond in that movie.

Actually, Sean Bean would be a pretty decent Big Boss.....


----------



## The Big G (Sep 4, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Well, it could be a coincidence, but MGS came about just a couple of years after GoldenEye and was probably started shortly after that came out, and Solid and Liquid always vaguely reminded me of Sean Bean's character and dynamic with Bond in that movie.
> 
> Actually, Sean Bean would be a pretty decent Big Boss.....



You who would make an awesome Roy Campbell....Liam Neeson


And any hot chick with a sexy russian accent for Sniper Wolf ....except for Milla Jovovich


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 4, 2012)

lol, if Uwe Boll isn't the director like he promised he would be, then I am not interested.


----------



## dream (Sep 4, 2012)

Eh, I'm not expecting much from this movie as I feel that Metal Gear probably wouldn't translate as well to a movie format.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 4, 2012)

Metal Gear 1 is easily 4 films.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2012)

> Worst fucking choice ever. The guy is just plain shit.



The only reason the project has a chance of succeeding is due to him and his enthusiasm for it. 

MGS not looking forward to it. 10 minutes of awful ass dialogue will be enough to kill it.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm a huge fan of this series

I got sad when I heard about this


----------



## Detective (Sep 4, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I'm a huge fan of this series
> 
> I got sad when I heard about this



Same sentiments. These bastards better pull out the purest form of amalgamated gold, diamond, and platinum out of their asses for this project if they think anything less than Masterpiece of Cinema would suffice. 

MGS's storyline and writing speak for itself. They better not fuck around with my emotions on this film, because I will seriously write a strongly worded letter with a picture of myself shaking my fist attached to it, if this turns out to be shit.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 4, 2012)

could be Win Could be shit.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> *could be Win* Could be shit.



Ah, so _this_ is what got him banned.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 6, 2012)

Billy Burke is Solid Snake.


----------



## James Bond (Sep 6, 2012)

This is a bad idea, MGS fans will expect too much of the movie and be ultimately disappointed because you know they wont stick 100% to the story (take Resident Evil for example).


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 6, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> Michael Fassbender in a Assassin's Creed movie?
> 
> Worst fucking choice ever. The guy is just plain shit.



Fassbender's the only thing that gives me hope for that project imo.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 6, 2012)

James Bond said:


> This is a bad idea, MGS fans will expect too much of the movie and be ultimately disappointed because you know they wont stick 100% to the story (take Resident Evil for example).



_Resi_ is a million times easier to faithfully adapt than MGS.


----------



## James Bond (Sep 6, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> _Resi_ is a million times easier to faithfully adapt than MGS.



And look what they did to that, imagine what could be done to a MGS movie...


----------



## Jena (Sep 6, 2012)

Not looking forward to this...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 7, 2012)

Jena said:


> Not looking forward to this...



We all know you dont play MGS .


----------



## Jena (Sep 7, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> We all know you dont play MGS .



Yeah I ain't nevah played it before. Or any of dem sequels.

I live under a rock.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 7, 2012)

I am telling you the first game is good for 5 three hour movies.



Jena said:


> Yeah I ain't nevah played it before. Or any of dem sequels.
> 
> I live under a rock.




You told me you live in an apartment. Now you're a liar.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 9, 2012)

I'll believe it when I pass the movie theater it's in.

Maybe it'll go to strange rewritten places like the Resident Evil movie franchise, just maybe with better actors.


----------



## アストロ (Sep 9, 2012)

Didn't Christian Bale have interest in playing the role as well? 
What happened to that?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 9, 2012)

I thought it was funny when someone years ago (might have been Game Pro or whoever) suggested Jack Warden to play Revolver Ocelot.

And now I see he's dead...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 9, 2012)

it could be good but it need to end up being 3 or 4 hours rather than the usual 2.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 9, 2012)

アストロ said:


> Didn't Christian Bale have interest in playing the role as well?
> What happened to that?



Hopefully they decided they'd get someone with actual personality instead.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 9, 2012)

Yeah I already saw the Metal Gear Solid movie when it was called MGS4: Gun of the PatriotsHI-YOOOOOO!  

Seriously, terrible game and terrible idea.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 10, 2012)

Billy Burke should be Solid Snake. :ho


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 10, 2012)

the Govenator should be Raven.


----------

